# Single Band?



## Desert Hound (Dec 27, 2018)

Came across this on the boys DA side of this forum. 

Is it true?

https://twitter.com/fc_virginia?lang=en


----------



## Technician72 (Dec 27, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> Came across this on the boys DA side of this forum.
> 
> Is it true?
> 
> https://twitter.com/fc_virginia?lang=en


The Twitter Post shows FC Virginia is having "DA" ID Sessions for the following age groups:

U13DA / 2007
U14DA / 2006
U15DA / 2005
U16DA / 2004
U17DA / 2003
U18-19DA / 2001-02

6 Total Age Groups


----------



## 66 GTO (Dec 27, 2018)

I hope is true and I hope they do away with the u13s


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 27, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> The Twitter Post shows FC Virginia is having "DA" ID Sessions for the following age groups:
> 
> U13DA / 2007
> U14DA / 2006
> ...


Further down they list it somewhat differently....as in yes they talk about ID but then they talk about the 2019-2020 lineup. Note the link to the image below. In the image they state DA is splitting up U16/U17

See this image in how they present it https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DuajY7WWoAAjEPl.jpg


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 27, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> The Twitter Post shows FC Virginia is having "DA" ID Sessions for the following age groups:
> 
> U13DA / 2007
> U14DA / 2006
> ...


I’m sure the 07 age group is a proactive move for the following year. More than likely they will play in the local league.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 27, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’m sure the 07 age group is a proactive move for the following year. More than likely they will play in the local league.


Similar to what the Frontier Div did this year with the ‘06’s.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 27, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Similar to what the Frontier Div did this year with the ‘06’s.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## girlsrule7 (Dec 28, 2018)

FC Virginia posted this announcement during the winter showcase, the 16/17 split was announced at a meeting there.  The mid atlantic has a U13 pilot this year, so I'm assuming that will continue next year based on announcement.   This year the U13s competed in mid atlantic DA games but not showcases.  They also participated in non DA tournaments.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 28, 2018)

girlsrule7 said:


> FC Virginia posted this announcement during the winter showcase, the 16/17 split was announced at a meeting there.  The mid atlantic has a U13 pilot this year, so I'm assuming that will continue next year based on announcement.   This year the U13s competed in mid atlantic DA games but not showcases.  They also participated in non DA tournaments.


I am surprised that if DA made the announcement of a 16/17 split that people on this board are not talking about it. It does change things up a bit in terms of team structures, etc.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 24, 2019)

Well it is official. This went out to all parents. 


Girls DA next year will have teams in the following age groups. 

U14 (2006)
U15 (2005)
U16 (2004)
U17 (2003)
U19 (2001/2002)


----------



## soccer661 (Jan 24, 2019)

Is it posted somewhere yet? Didn't see it on US Soccer site, unless I'm missing it....
So no Southwest pilot program for U13 (2007)?
I'm guessing that age group would be playing DPL then if you are in a DA club correct?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 24, 2019)

soccer661 said:


> Is it posted somewhere yet? Didn't see it on US Soccer site, unless I'm missing it....
> So no Southwest pilot program for U13 (2007)?
> I'm guessing that age group would be playing DPL then if you are in a DA club correct?


Well early on FC Virginia posted it on their site. 

Yesterday our club sent out that info regarding teams next year. They wouldn't if it were not confirmed. 

There is at this point no need for a DA pilot team for next year since everything is single age band.


----------



## jpeter (Jan 24, 2019)

soccer661 said:


> Is it posted somewhere yet? Didn't see it on US Soccer site, unless I'm missing it....
> So no Southwest pilot program for U13 (2007)?
> I'm guessing that age group would be playing DPL then if you are in a DA club correct?


Was announced at the girls DA showcase in Florida in December.   Evenutally will be posted on the ussda site along some other stuff I would imagine.

With the changes not sure why ussda would entertain another pilot for a group not in the long term plans but never know if there was enough pressure / interest like this past season.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 24, 2019)

soccer661 said:


> Is it posted somewhere yet? Didn't see it on US Soccer site, unless I'm missing it....
> So no Southwest pilot program for U13 (2007)?
> I'm guessing that age group would be playing DPL then if you are in a DA club correct?


They didn’t do a Pilot for the u13’s last year so I doubt they would for this year.  Not sure what they will do for DPL which means they didn’t learn anything from last year when they waited until July to announce the u13 DPL age group.   Unless I’m wrong and just didn’t see the announcement.


----------



## shales1002 (Jan 24, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> I am surprised that if DA made the announcement of a 16/17 split that people on this board are not talking about it. It does change things up a bit in terms of team structures, etc.


I'm not sure how this changes anything. The 04's have been a single band already. The 03/02 are the only ones who keep getting the bad end of the deal as there teams keep shifting.   They might as well allow high school at this point and call themselves LNCE.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 24, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> I'm not sure how this changes anything. The 04's have been a single band already. The 03/02 are the only ones who keep getting the bad end of the deal as there teams keep shifting.   They might as well allow high school at this point and call themselves LNCE.


Well for starters without the change the 04s next year would move into a dual band team...ie 04/03s


----------



## shales1002 (Jan 25, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> Well for starters without the change the 04s next year would move into a dual band team...ie 04/03s


 But they are not, so essentially there will be no impact.  Correct? The same players stay put and no one gets bumped because of the combination. The 04 parents are probably just glad it isn't happening to their DD.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 25, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> But they are not, so essentially there will be no impact.  Correct? The same players stay put and no one gets bumped because of the combination. The 04 parents are probably just glad it isn't happening to their DD.


Well there will be no impact correct. Up until the announcement I am sure the parents who had kids who were lets say on the bottom half of the team were probably a bit worried since those would be the ones likely not to make a dual age band team. 

You also will have kids now in the 03 group who did not make a dual age band team, make a single band team. And yes I know there was/is a 03 pilot DA here in the SW and Frontier Divisions.


----------

